# Help Me Choose A Kitty!!!



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

ok so someone is selling these kittens
which kitten would you get if u were me cus its hard
to decide 











can u tell me whats the proper name of their colors cus i want
to search and get a idea what thet will look like as adults ....
.....

they kinda look like persians don't they?


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

im aiming toward the white....fully light gray one....or fully dark gray one...


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

How many cats do you have now? I know you have a female cat and kittens, so I'm surprised you're looking at buying another kitten since you already seem to have your hands full. :smile:


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> How many cats do you have now? I know you have a female cat and kittens, so I'm surprised you're looking at buying another kitten since you already seem to have your hands full. :smile:


ya... But look at these kittens how can you say no to one of them  

And I I'll probably be rehoming some or all of the kittens so it'll be her her this new kitten... 

Also these kittens seem to be underage to be sold anyway so if I get one I'll make sure my cat to adopt her and be it's momma too ^_^


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

I personally would probably want all do them, but the 2nd one on top is so precious.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Joe,
I love the little grey one with the white face markings and little white feet!
Do you have a backup plan for the health of your cats?
Like a Care Credit card, in case of emergencies!?
Remember to include costs for feeding, vacs, litter, spaying, neutering, etc.
Good Luck!
Sharon


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Pick #1 (top row, right) A very sweet face and confident expression.
Pick #2 (top row, left) Adorable face and markings....maybe a bit shy or lacking confidence?

Ditto _10cats2daogs_ suggestion re health plan.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You have at least one cat now and four kittens, which she had at only 9 months old. You don't believe in getting cats fixed:



Joe711 said:


> She became pregnant and we can't change the past... It's gods will and whatever he wants ... We can't change it.
> 
> Why spay cats..... We aren't gods to do that....





Joe711 said:


> She escaped... And got pregnant...... How do you think the Ferals lived now and in ancient years.....ancient people thought of them as wild animals and let them bred at any age they wanted to breed...
> 
> If it wasn't for the Ferals we wouldn't have cats now...


Plus, you're still a kid living at home, how do your parents feels about all these cats and adding more to the mix? Are you going spay or neuter the kittens you already have before sending them to their new homes?


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

marie73 said:


> You have at least one cat now and four kittens, which she had at only 9 months old. You don't believe in getting cats fixed:
> 
> 
> Plus, you're still a kid living at home, how do your parents feels about all these cats and adding more to the mix? Are you going spay or neuter the kittens you already have before sending them to their new homes?


yes i am planning on rehoming some or maybe all of the kittens and i will Spay and Neuter Tota and one of these kittens ill get... 

and im getting a car by the end of summer like September/October and ill be getting a Job "while schooling" but mostly job....

so ill be able to spay and neuter them....if everything goes according to plan "points up ^ " ^_^


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

flip a coin!! They are all so adorable!!


----------

